# Summerville White Bass 4/13/07



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Went to lake Summerville this morning despite the 80% chance of rain and the 25 mph wind reported by the weather man. It was over cast and wind was about 15 mph. Me and a couple of friends fished from 7:30 to 9:30 with 65 white bass (gave some away to a few guys). All fish were caught on Speck rigs, Mirror Lures, and Cohcaho minnows. 

If anyone ever goes on Friday, Saturday, or Sunday watch out for the guy in the blue Sea-Doo!!! The guy is reckless and can really screw up a good bite!

Good luck to all!


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Good trip I did the same thing 2 weeks ago tuesday. Had a huge school all to myself till a pontoon boat saw me bowed up. Next thing you know theres 7 boats. I still brought home a 25 whites and a nice striper, all caught on rattle traps.

Must have released another 30 EASY,,,one of the best trips I've had in my life. Started at daylight and done at 11


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice pic Fish. Maybe we can meet up and sometimes. I told myself I would give up on Freshwater for the year, but after your post I want to go back up there.


----------



## bigreave (Aug 28, 2004)

dang , thought about going this am just a little too windy for the little boat


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

*sea doo*

I hope he does mind on gettin run over and shot the tunnel. Get two close and just hook him with a cast master slab.









May have to ry it if it is not to bad after this storm.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Maybe? When we fish Sommerville, we are in a VERY little bass boat and there is not much room (friends boat). I fish fresh water all of the time (i dont have a boat). But, if I had the choice, I would fish saltwater! Notice what I caught all of the whites on. All saltwater lures! Some people laugh at my tackle box when the see the mix of saltwater lures and fresh water lures, they soon stop after they see my stringer. lol



SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Nice pic Fish. Maybe we can meet up and sometimes. I told myself I would give up on Freshwater for the year, but after your post I want to go back up there.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks like a lot of fun! Congrats!


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey
If the guy keeps running around you too close, and in a unsafe manner.
Wouldn't it be time to call the Game Warden?
I've got the Washington county Game Warden on my cell phone.
His phone is 979-260-1372.


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice whites!!!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Good report nice fish i fish that lake alot thanks for the GW. number. jwcoop


----------



## SLABMAKER (Apr 17, 2007)

HEY GUYS,
ANYONE LOOKING FOR SLABS FOR THOSE WHITEBASS LET ME KNOW. WE SELL TO ALOT OF THE LOCALS THAT FISH SOMERVILLE. GREAT SLAB , CHEAP, AND CATCH FISH!! LET ME KNOW IF YOUR INTERESTED. CAN SHIP THEM TO YOUR DOORSTEP OR I LIVE VERY CLOSE TO THE LAKE SO I COULD BRING THEM TO YALL WHEN YOUR AT THE LAKE.
E-MAIL: [email protected]

BRAD JASINSKI
RJR LURE CO.


----------

